# XM - Hartford Repeater Down



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For the last half an hour or so I have been without XM service in my office here in Hartford.

I know how to get into the Signal Meter screen on my Sony PNP unit so I did a check to find that the Hartford Area repeater is down. (My office is in a big skyscraper in Downtown Hartford. I am on the 24th Floor.)

I just called XM and was suprised to hear them acknowledge the Hartford repeater and to let me know Techs are already working on restoring service.

Lets see how long it takes them to fix the service. Nothing to listen to on the Internet as today is CARP is CRAP day.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The repeater is back online here in Hartford. 

I am happy again! 

Total outtage was 2 hours.


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Scott, how do check for signal strength on the Sony Pnp which I have also...curious...
rolou21.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Just a quick note here to relate a similar experience I had in Austin. One repeater down, a quick phone call to XM and it was back up within an hour. And not one, but TWO follow up phone calls to me to make sure I was a happy camper.

Now WHY can't the DBS services give that kind of service?


----------

